# Health testing: where do they stand?



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

So has there been any increase in health testing? What are the recommended tests for this breed?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32588-american-bully-health-testing.html


----------

